

Turboname finds the name of your next project - phaser
https://github.com/megoforce/turboname

======
kennywinker
If anyone wants to register `thermotink.com` or `practucant.com`, now's your
chance!

Very cool. Running in the bg right now.

------
phaser
just found nilometric.com

